# Re: Peacekeeping



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Mon, 04 Dec 2000 12:41:04 -0700*
--------------F349F5AE959345F06E15D2DE
Jay,
        My understanding is a coy  from RCR, I believe 2nd Bn. They will
be augmenting the Dutch Battlegroup.
Francois
Jay Digital wrote:
> Anyone know what‘s comprising that force being sent to Ethiopia 
> Eritrea?
--------------F349F5AE959345F06E15D2DE
Jay,
 My understanding is a coy 
from RCR, I believe 2nd Bn. They will be augmenting the Dutch Battlegroup.
Francois
Jay Digital wrote:
Anyone
know what‘s comprising that force being sent to Ethiopia amp Eritrea?
--------------F349F5AE959345F06E15D2DE--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Mon, 26 Feb 2001 21:23:09 -0500*
I know that last summer we‘ve had "Opration Tango" on TQS, a drama on 5 weeks
about peacekeepers in the ex yugo.
Pte Sean wrote:
> I seem to recall catching an episode of a show this summer which depicted Canadian troops in Yugo...I THINK it was on CBC, can‘t be too sure. I just know that I got a big kick out of it because I had just finished my QL2 in Wainwright, and seeing PPCLI Tshirts and proper rifle drills caught my attention.
> Anybody have any idea what the ****  I‘m talking about? It seemed to be a pretty well done drama, I‘d love to get it on tape.
>
> _________________________________________________________________
> Get your FREE Budweiser E-mail account at  http://budweiser.com 
> Budweiser E-Mail must be used responsibly and only is for consumers 21 years of age and older!
>
>
>
> Disclaimer: Neither Anheuser-Busch, Inc. the makers of BUDWEISER beer nor the operator of this E-Mail service or their respective affiliates have seen, endorsed or approved any of the content in this e-mail and expressly disclaim all liability for the content in whole and in part.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Mon, 26 Feb 2001 21:41:19 EST*
Sometime during July this summerI think July, maybe august there was what I 
understood to be a movie about Canadian Peacekeepers. Thought Bosnia right 
away, but maybe I just made that up in my mind or something.
    I just caught about 2 minutes of it. I was in a hotel room on weekend 
leave for a Cadet Leader Training Course. Really interested me, but my 
interests were not addressed by my larger bro.
    :
            Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian  McGregor" <imcgrego@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 27 Feb 2001 11:32:17 -0500*
The CBC did this a few years back, so you must have been catching a re-run.
It was about a PPCLI platoon in Bosnia.  I‘ve noticed most of CBC‘s movies
make it to the movie store don‘t know how, but they do, so you might try
looking there.
Ian McGregor
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Monday, February 26, 2001 9:41 PM
Subject: Re: Peacekeepers
> Sometime during July this summerI think July, maybe august there was
what I
> understood to be a movie about Canadian Peacekeepers. Thought Bosnia right
> away, but maybe I just made that up in my mind or something.
>     I just caught about 2 minutes of it. I was in a hotel room on weekend
> leave for a Cadet Leader Training Course. Really interested me, but my
> interests were not addressed by my larger bro.
>     :
>             Matt
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Pte Sean" <private_sean@budweiser.com>* on *27 Feb 2001 19:40:23 -0000*
Thanks a lot, I‘ll check that out for sure
Sean
On Tue, 27 Feb 2001 11:32:17 -0500 Ian  McGregor  wrote:
>The CBC did this a few years back, so you must have been catching a re-run.
>It was about a PPCLI platoon in Bosnia.  I‘ve noticed most of CBC‘s movies
>make it to the movie store don‘t know how, but they do, so you might try
>looking there.
>
>Ian McGregor
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: 
>To: 
>Sent: Monday, February 26, 2001 9:41 PM
>Subject: Re: Peacekeepers
>
>
>> Sometime during July this summerI think July, maybe august there was
>what I
>> understood to be a movie about Canadian Peacekeepers. Thought Bosnia right
>> away, but maybe I just made that up in my mind or something.
>>     I just caught about 2 minutes of it. I was in a hotel room on weekend
>> leave for a Cadet Leader Training Course. Really interested me, but my
>> interests were not addressed by my larger bro.
>>     :
>>             Matt
>> --------------------------------------------------------
>> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>> message body.
>>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
>
_________________________________________________________________
Get your FREE Budweiser E-mail account at  http://budweiser.com 
Budweiser E-Mail must be used responsibly and only is for consumers 21 years of age and older!


Disclaimer: Neither Anheuser-Busch, Inc. the makers of BUDWEISER beer nor the operator of this E-Mail service or their respective affiliates have seen, endorsed or approved any of the content in this e-mail and expressly disclaim all liability for the content in whole and in part.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Adam Wainwright" <ajmw@home.com>* on *Tue, 27 Feb 2001 15:35:49 -0800*
Yes, I think I‘ve seen it in a public library.
-Adam
-----Original Message-----
From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
Behalf Of Ian  McGregor
Sent: Tuesday, February 27, 2001 8:32 AM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: Peacekeepers
The CBC did this a few years back, so you must have been catching a re-run.
It was about a PPCLI platoon in Bosnia.  I‘ve noticed most of CBC‘s movies
make it to the movie store don‘t know how, but they do, so you might try
looking there.
Ian McGregor
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Monday, February 26, 2001 9:41 PM
Subject: Re: Peacekeepers
> Sometime during July this summerI think July, maybe august there was
what I
> understood to be a movie about Canadian Peacekeepers. Thought Bosnia right
> away, but maybe I just made that up in my mind or something.
>     I just caught about 2 minutes of it. I was in a hotel room on weekend
> leave for a Cadet Leader Training Course. Really interested me, but my
> interests were not addressed by my larger bro.
>     :
>             Matt
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Wed, 28 Feb 2001 13:19:10 -0500*
Is that the movie about a young sgt, and later on they will executed an
operation against  I dont remember 
and one of the Soldiers get shot ????????????????
Because last year we had Operation Tango  filmed in Catraz , and it was
supposed to be translated
to english.
Adam Wainwright wrote:
> Yes, I think I‘ve seen it in a public library.
> -Adam
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
> Behalf Of Ian  McGregor
> Sent: Tuesday, February 27, 2001 8:32 AM
> To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> Subject: Re: Peacekeepers
>
> The CBC did this a few years back, so you must have been catching a re-run.
> It was about a PPCLI platoon in Bosnia.  I‘ve noticed most of CBC‘s movies
> make it to the movie store don‘t know how, but they do, so you might try
> looking there.
>
> Ian McGregor
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: 
> To: 
> Sent: Monday, February 26, 2001 9:41 PM
> Subject: Re: Peacekeepers
>
> > Sometime during July this summerI think July, maybe august there was
> what I
> > understood to be a movie about Canadian Peacekeepers. Thought Bosnia right
> > away, but maybe I just made that up in my mind or something.
> >     I just caught about 2 minutes of it. I was in a hotel room on weekend
> > leave for a Cadet Leader Training Course. Really interested me, but my
> > interests were not addressed by my larger bro.
> >     :
> >             Matt
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian  McGregor" <imcgrego@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 28 Feb 2001 16:07:28 -0500*
There were two movies "Peacekeepers" and "Operation Tango."  Peacekeepers
came out first and was about a PPCLI platoon.  Operation Tango was more
recent and, I believe, involved an armoured battle group.
----- Original Message -----
From: "Jean-Francois Menicucci" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, February 28, 2001 1:19 PM
Subject: Re: Peacekeepers
Is that the movie about a young sgt, and later on they will executed an
operation against  I dont remember 
and one of the Soldiers get shot ????????????????
 Because last year we had Operation Tango  filmed in Catraz , and it was
supposed to be translated
to english.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Wed, 28 Feb 2001 16:58:45 -0500*
Operation Tango is about a Vandoo sgt and his men.
and also his relationship with his Brother The Major
I have them all on tapes here at home.
Ian  McGregor wrote:
> There were two movies "Peacekeepers" and "Operation Tango."  Peacekeepers
> came out first and was about a PPCLI platoon.  Operation Tango was more
> recent and, I believe, involved an armoured battle group.
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Jean-Francois Menicucci" 
> To: 
> Sent: Wednesday, February 28, 2001 1:19 PM
> Subject: Re: Peacekeepers
>
> Is that the movie about a young sgt, and later on they will executed an
> operation against  I dont remember 
> and one of the Soldiers get shot ????????????????
>
>  Because last year we had Operation Tango  filmed in Catraz , and it was
> supposed to be translated
> to english.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Adam Wainwright" <ajmw@home.com>* on *Wed, 28 Feb 2001 17:10:14 -0800*
No, I saw it awhile ago but I‘m pretty sure it was about a PPCLI platoon
-Adam
-----Original Message-----
From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
Behalf Of Jean-Francois Menicucci
Sent: Wednesday, February 28, 2001 10:19 AM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: Peacekeepers
Is that the movie about a young sgt, and later on they will executed an
operation against  I dont remember 
and one of the Soldiers get shot ????????????????
Because last year we had Operation Tango  filmed in Catraz , and it was
supposed to be translated
to english.
Adam Wainwright wrote:
> Yes, I think I‘ve seen it in a public library.
> -Adam
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
> Behalf Of Ian  McGregor
> Sent: Tuesday, February 27, 2001 8:32 AM
> To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> Subject: Re: Peacekeepers
>
> The CBC did this a few years back, so you must have been catching a
re-run.
> It was about a PPCLI platoon in Bosnia.  I‘ve noticed most of CBC‘s movies
> make it to the movie store don‘t know how, but they do, so you might try
> looking there.
>
> Ian McGregor
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: 
> To: 
> Sent: Monday, February 26, 2001 9:41 PM
> Subject: Re: Peacekeepers
>
> > Sometime during July this summerI think July, maybe august there was
> what I
> > understood to be a movie about Canadian Peacekeepers. Thought Bosnia
right
> > away, but maybe I just made that up in my mind or something.
> >     I just caught about 2 minutes of it. I was in a hotel room on
weekend
> > leave for a Cadet Leader Training Course. Really interested me, but my
> > interests were not addressed by my larger bro.
> >     :
> >             Matt
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Pte Sean" <private_sean@budweiser.com>* on *1 Mar 2001 02:31:58 -0000*
It was about the PPCLI...I remember recognizing their PT gear. gotta get me one of those maroon shirts the next time im in wainwright
On Wed, 28 Feb 2001 17:10:14 -0800 Adam Wainwright  wrote:
>No, I saw it awhile ago but I‘m pretty sure it was about a PPCLI platoon
>
>-Adam
>
>-----Original Message-----
>From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
>Behalf Of Jean-Francois Menicucci
>Sent: Wednesday, February 28, 2001 10:19 AM
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: Peacekeepers
>
>
>Is that the movie about a young sgt, and later on they will executed an
>operation against  I dont remember 
>and one of the Soldiers get shot ????????????????
>
>Because last year we had Operation Tango  filmed in Catraz , and it was
>supposed to be translated
>to english.
>
>
>
>Adam Wainwright wrote:
>
>> Yes, I think I‘ve seen it in a public library.
>> -Adam
>>
>> -----Original Message-----
>> From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
>> Behalf Of Ian  McGregor
>> Sent: Tuesday, February 27, 2001 8:32 AM
>> To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>> Subject: Re: Peacekeepers
>>
>> The CBC did this a few years back, so you must have been catching a
>re-run.
>> It was about a PPCLI platoon in Bosnia.  I‘ve noticed most of CBC‘s movies
>> make it to the movie store don‘t know how, but they do, so you might try
>> looking there.
>>
>> Ian McGregor
>>
>> ----- Original Message -----
>> From: 
>> To: 
>> Sent: Monday, February 26, 2001 9:41 PM
>> Subject: Re: Peacekeepers
>>
>> > Sometime during July this summerI think July, maybe august there was
>> what I
>> > understood to be a movie about Canadian Peacekeepers. Thought Bosnia
>right
>> > away, but maybe I just made that up in my mind or something.
>> >     I just caught about 2 minutes of it. I was in a hotel room on
>weekend
>> > leave for a Cadet Leader Training Course. Really interested me, but my
>> > interests were not addressed by my larger bro.
>> >     :
>> >             Matt
>> > --------------------------------------------------------
>> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>> > message body.
>> >
>> --------------------------------------------------------
>> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>> message body.
>>
>> --------------------------------------------------------
>> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>> message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
>
_________________________________________________________________
Get your FREE Budweiser E-mail account at  http://budweiser.com 
Budweiser E-Mail must be used responsibly and only is for consumers 21 years of age and older!


Disclaimer: Neither Anheuser-Busch, Inc. the makers of BUDWEISER beer nor the operator of this E-Mail service or their respective affiliates have seen, endorsed or approved any of the content in this e-mail and expressly disclaim all liability for the content in whole and in part.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Wed, 28 Feb 2001 21:47:02 -0500*
I know I know
I was reffering to the Vandoo  Operation Tango 
  http://www.nucleus.com/kitshop/cgibin/netcat.cgi 
Ya can get one there, no need to wait :
Pte Sean wrote:
> It was about the PPCLI...I remember recognizing their PT gear. gotta get me one of those maroon shirts the next time im in wainwright
>
> On Wed, 28 Feb 2001 17:10:14 -0800 Adam Wainwright  wrote:
> >No, I saw it awhile ago but I‘m pretty sure it was about a PPCLI platoon
> >
> >-Adam
> >
> >-----Original Message-----
> >From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
> >Behalf Of Jean-Francois Menicucci
> >Sent: Wednesday, February 28, 2001 10:19 AM
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: Re: Peacekeepers
> >
> >
> >Is that the movie about a young sgt, and later on they will executed an
> >operation against  I dont remember 
> >and one of the Soldiers get shot ????????????????
> >
> >Because last year we had Operation Tango  filmed in Catraz , and it was
> >supposed to be translated
> >to english.
> >
> >
> >
> >Adam Wainwright wrote:
> >
> >> Yes, I think I‘ve seen it in a public library.
> >> -Adam
> >>
> >> -----Original Message-----
> >> From: owner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca [mailtowner-army-list@CdnArmy.ca]On
> >> Behalf Of Ian  McGregor
> >> Sent: Tuesday, February 27, 2001 8:32 AM
> >> To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >> Subject: Re: Peacekeepers
> >>
> >> The CBC did this a few years back, so you must have been catching a
> >re-run.
> >> It was about a PPCLI platoon in Bosnia.  I‘ve noticed most of CBC‘s movies
> >> make it to the movie store don‘t know how, but they do, so you might try
> >> looking there.
> >>
> >> Ian McGregor
> >>
> >> ----- Original Message -----
> >> From: 
> >> To: 
> >> Sent: Monday, February 26, 2001 9:41 PM
> >> Subject: Re: Peacekeepers
> >>
> >> > Sometime during July this summerI think July, maybe august there was
> >> what I
> >> > understood to be a movie about Canadian Peacekeepers. Thought Bosnia
> >right
> >> > away, but maybe I just made that up in my mind or something.
> >> >     I just caught about 2 minutes of it. I was in a hotel room on
> >weekend
> >> > leave for a Cadet Leader Training Course. Really interested me, but my
> >> > interests were not addressed by my larger bro.
> >> >     :
> >> >             Matt
> >> > --------------------------------------------------------
> >> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >> > message body.
> >> >
> >> --------------------------------------------------------
> >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >> message body.
> >>
> >> --------------------------------------------------------
> >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >> message body.
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
> >
>
> _________________________________________________________________
> Get your FREE Budweiser E-mail account at  http://budweiser.com 
> Budweiser E-Mail must be used responsibly and only is for consumers 21 years of age and older!
>
>
>
> Disclaimer: Neither Anheuser-Busch, Inc. the makers of BUDWEISER beer nor the operator of this E-Mail service or their respective affiliates have seen, endorsed or approved any of the content in this e-mail and expressly disclaim all liability for the content in whole and in part.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

